# Spartybassoon's Picture Thread



## spartybassoon (Jan 21, 2008)

I had some free time on this wonderful day off, and decided to take pictures rather than do any work.  Enjoy! 

P. rufilata, ~3.5"  This one peeked out and dove right back into it's cube once the picture was taken






P. fasciata, ~4" Same deal with this lady, she didn't like the wall very much and ran right back into safety.  She's a fatty  






P. striata, ~2.5"  This little one would NOT sit still and I followed him up and down the hallway, waiting for a good shot.






More to come later, after I practice


----------



## Mina (Jan 21, 2008)

I think those pics look good Josh.  Your little one is just to cute, I just love baby pokies, it would just be nice if they weren't quite so fast!!


----------



## spartybassoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, Mina!  Here's some more pics

One of my A. avicularia females who was mated in November.  This is before she got knocked up






Zoe, my first T ever (G. rosea) doing what she does best.  I filled the water dish after this pic, so don't worry











Tiny little G. aureostriata digging its way south






B. auratum chillin' after a meal


----------



## spartybassoon (Jan 21, 2008)

And some more...

1.5" A. versicolor venturing across the desk






Feisty P. cambridgei sling, 2"






A. avicularia and her sac!


----------



## spartybassoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Last pic of the day, 1.5" H. maculata sling


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 21, 2008)

About time you started a thread!!! Nice pics keep them coming! :worship:


----------



## spartybassoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Since my MM A. avicularia looks to be doing rather poorly lately, I decided to post some pics in his honor before he passes.  







Right after I introduced him to the female.  She's the one with the sac now!


----------



## spartybassoon (Jan 27, 2008)

He looks small, but he is at least 4".  My fiancee didn't want her hands too close!


----------



## seanbond (Jan 27, 2008)

*nice*

great pix!


----------



## spartybassoon (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks!  I wanna get some pics of my P. murinus, but they always hide when I touch the tank.    Maybe I will have to just "ask nicely" (a.k.a use the paint brush, lol)


----------



## spartybassoon (Jan 31, 2008)

*Some A. avicularia sac pics*

Mommy #1 and her sac










Nice and white, but hard to see unless it's backlit.







Here's Mommie #2, but all you can see is part of a white blob in the lower lefthand corner.  It's there, though


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 1, 2008)

thats awesome keep your eye on them


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks!  I've got about half a month before I can pull the first sac, but lots of time before the second is ready


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 5, 2008)

*Brand spankin' new A. minatrix*
































Sorry for the bad quality, I was on a tight schedule and didn't have time to correct it.


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 5, 2008)

They were shootin' poop like no one's business


----------



## thedude (Feb 5, 2008)

nice pics man!


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 5, 2008)

Why thank you!


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 7, 2008)

*Absolutely stunning P. murinus*

These two just molted a few days ago.  The obt is so beautiful!  The second pic is the same P. cambridgei as above, but after a molt.  It about 2.5" now.


----------



## jbrd (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice OBT you have there, love these guys for there diversity.


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, jbrd!  Great to hear from you!


----------



## Truff135 (Feb 7, 2008)

Those little avic. babies are just toooooo cute!!!  You have some really cool spiders, thanks for the pics!


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 13, 2008)

Recently molted
P. murinus










P. irminia (1.25" - nice colors!)






Fat versicolor


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 13, 2008)

nicee pic, that versi is fat huh?


----------



## seanbond (Feb 14, 2008)

healthy spiders!


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 14, 2008)

*nice pics*

great pics i am glad to see you put my male avic to good use.(even though he was kinda "runty")good luck and keep up the good work
andy


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
@Andy  The first sac hits day 30 today, so I'll probably pull it this weekend, and the second one hits day 16 this weekend.  I may try pulling that one early and and see how it fares.  Pics will come up this weekend.


----------



## seanbond (Feb 16, 2008)

good luck on the sacs!


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 18, 2008)

*P. fasciata wearing a new dress*


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 19, 2008)

*A. avicularia sac and 1st instar slings*


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 23, 2008)

Some more post-molt pics.  BTW, I'll be looking for a male sometime in August, so keep that in mind, people...

P. fasciata


----------



## spartybassoon (Mar 23, 2008)

P. irminia one week after molt - 1.5"





Fuzzy little A. versicolor butt


----------



## seanbond (Mar 23, 2008)

cute lil lings!


----------



## spartybassoon (Mar 25, 2008)

This gal is gearing up for a molt, I hope.  I almost never can get her to walk on my hand either - she doesn't like the feel of my skin.  This is the mother of the 1st instar slings in previous pics.


----------



## spartybassoon (Mar 30, 2008)

Getting darker..





Finally popping...















P. cambridgei post molt


----------



## spartybassoon (Apr 1, 2008)

I was trying to figure out how to work my camera a little better and took this with my favorite subject.  Sorry its not a spider, but he sure did get bitey when I took him out.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 1, 2008)

proof of living dinosaurs!


----------



## spartybassoon (Apr 7, 2008)

Female P. fasciata





Male P. rufilata


----------



## seanbond (Apr 7, 2008)

kewl kollect!


----------



## spartybassoon (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, seanbond!  I'm particularly pleased with the fasciata (and equally displeased with the rufilata, at least until I find a female)


----------



## spartybassoon (Apr 9, 2008)

Brand new P. rufilata FEMALE!!





A. avic slings





P. murinus post molt ~2.5"










L. parahybana post molt





P. irminia ~ 1.5"





A. minatrix .75"


----------



## spartybassoon (Apr 9, 2008)

S. calceatum .5"


----------



## spartybassoon (Apr 12, 2008)

B. boehmei, 2" female










C. bechuanicus, 3.5" female










Slightly irritated bechaunicus...


----------



## spartybassoon (Apr 29, 2008)

As I was packing up this female P. murinus for transport, I got a nice threat display.


















P. rufilata chowing down and showing a fat booty.


----------



## Emilyloulou (May 15, 2008)

your P. murinus is stunning! i love their blue/green feet. your A.versicolor baby is a beauty too. Mine is arriving saturday


----------



## spartybassoon (May 19, 2008)

Thank you!  She is in another place now, making babies (hopefully) for another hobbyist.

Those versi's are some of my favorites.  They are always the ones that make outsiders (to the hobby) interested.  They are also my most ferocious feeders - they tackle prey like theres no tomorrow!


----------



## spartybassoon (Aug 12, 2008)

C. darlingi, formerly thought to be female...SURPRISE, I'M MALE















C. darlingi female















P. fasciata





A. versicolor





P. rufilata, male





I. hirsutum


----------



## Mako16 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice spiders ! 

Just a note , Ceratogyrus bechuanicus is no longer a valid name, the valid name is Ceratogyrus darlingi (C. bechuanicus being the junior synonym).Richard Gallon recently published a paper about the synonymy


----------



## spartybassoon (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you for bringing that to my attention, Webmaster.  I have changed the labeling now.


----------



## made of hate (Aug 25, 2008)

*dude*

i wish i could afford that many ts


----------



## spartybassoon (Aug 25, 2008)

I am a college student on a college budget, so while I shouldn't have spent the money on them, I did make it easier on myself by buying mostly slings and small juvies.  

My collection is pretty small, too, I just like to take pics as they molt


----------



## spartybassoon (Aug 26, 2008)

P. rufilata


----------



## spartybassoon (Sep 19, 2008)

Tried to be a little artsy with it, but she wouldn't stay still (didn't like the feel of the paper - she would always walk off and sit still on the carpet ).  







Here's a little better picture.


----------



## spartybassoon (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## spartybassoon (Sep 26, 2008)

A couple of cuties that came in the mail today, both female 2.5"+


----------



## Mako16 (Sep 26, 2008)

wow that rufilata is a beauty ! :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice minatrix! :clap:


----------



## spartybassoon (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, the guy I got them from was pretty cool and gave me some great deals!


----------



## spartybassoon (Sep 30, 2008)

"If you put your finger in here, it will not come back out!"


----------



## spartybassoon (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Oct 9, 2008)

nice pokies dude!!


----------



## spartybassoon (Oct 9, 2008)

Why thank you, sir!


----------



## spartybassoon (Oct 10, 2008)

I. hirsutum post-molt










G. aureostriata post-molt and trying to hide  










A. minatrix cool tube web and booty shot










A. versicolor





P. striata

























They were too quick for me to snap an insert pic


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 10, 2008)

Very sweet collection.


----------



## spartybassoon (Nov 2, 2008)

One of my favorite Pokies, P. striata.  I wanted to take some pics of this stud while he is still around.  He is such a sweetie, he has never threatened even after the ridiculous amount of poking and prodding I have subjected him to in order to get him into a ladies tank.  I'd love to hold him, but then I remember that he is a pokie, and that I am a musician who needs full function of my hands/fingers, so...no dice   Anyway, check out the purple highlights on these babies!  They may not be subfuscas, but they still show some violet.  Oh, and those are water droplets on him.















This lady is three months past her last molt, and STILL has a good amount of purple showing!!


----------



## spartybassoon (Nov 14, 2008)

*Damon johnstoni*

Not a T, but really, really awesome!  Thanks Danny!


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 14, 2008)

spartybassoon said:


> Not a T, but really, really awesome!  Thanks Danny!


I have been wanting one of these for a long time...whats the lifespan on these?


----------



## spartybassoon (Nov 15, 2008)

I've been told around 7-10 years.  So far, it is so cool, although it looks so fragile and I am so much more careful around it that with my T's.  Also, males and females have similar lifespans - males don't mature and die quickly like T's do, so it's a win-win situation if you get any.


----------

